# Goodbye, Silent Spinner!



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

While my dad and I went out to get a driver's handbook for me from the MVA, we decided to check a local hardware store for a white paint bucket. Sure enough, after searching Home Depot, Sears, and Lowes only to find orange and silver buckets, I finally found what I was looking for! We went home and got right to work on a bucket wheel for Sonic. It turned out just the way I wanted to and Sonic loves it!

I took him out after I made it and had him play on it. His foot slips and he falls off every now and then, but I'm sure he will get used to running on a new wheel. He went back on it even though he fell off so he must not be bothered by that too much. It sure scared me though when he fell off and curled up in a ball. :shock:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Don't let it scare you! Most hedgies tend to be verrry melodramatic. :roll: 

Snarf made me choke on my coffee one morning when he was exploring the livingroom. He was on the bottom shelf of a bookcase and stuck his face into a little china cup and tipped it over. It scared the bejeezus out of him, he jumped back like he was shot!!! :lol: He curled into a ball in mid-air :shock: , then rolled a few inches when he hit the floor. :lol: 

Jamie and I still laugh about that one. I felt kinda guilty then got over it and LMAO! :lol: 

Snarf gets so mad when he missteps & falls off his wheel...he jumps up and curls into a ball, then he glares up at me like "What'd you do THAT for?" 

:roll:


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

And that is why I can't stand leaving Sonic by himself for over two seconds. :lol: I turn around to get his flaxseed oil and he's somewhere under my bed, in my closet, or out in the hallway. He likes to climb around all over the place so I get terrified when he leaves my sight. I always think he's going to hurt himself doing something.

When he slipped on his wheel and curled up, he got insulted. I tried to pick him up and he balled up even more, then hissed at me until I put him down. :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

speedyhedgie95 said:


> When he slipped on his wheel and curled up, he got insulted. I tried to pick him up and he balled up even more, then hissed at me until I put him down. :roll:


I know - it kills me when Snarf does this. He gets SO mad at me. How dare I watch TV 6 feet away, minding my own business???

He & Snarf must be related. :roll:

We have a small place that is hedgie-proofed (as much as any place can be hedgie=proofed) and Snarf is often out of his cage all afternoon/evening. I "lose" him at least three times a day. It's a one-beroom apartment for pete's sake! And he sleeps 22 hours a day...I have lost him while I looked down to pick up a mealie. Little rotter. :roll:


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sometimes I'll lose Sonic when I'm getting his foot bath together. I put him on the floor in the bathroom, and he runs all the way down the hallway and back into his cage so he can go back to bed. I'm glad the cat doesn't like to be around him. I've had other pets that Snickers has tried to eat. :?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

speedyhedgie95 said:


> I've had other pets that Snickers has tried to eat. :?


My money is on the hedgehog! :lol:


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha she tried at first, but Sonic poked her in the nose and now she's scared to be around him. :lol:


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Lol-Yeah, I would be more worried about my dog trying to eat a hedgie, but I trust that the wrath of the hedgie's quills will be a powerful deterrent. (Plus, my dogs are the same size as your average cat and full grown, so it's not like they'll have much of a size advantage here)


----------

